# Router Bit for window mullions?



## tbwillia (Oct 14, 2004)

I am being pressured by my wife to make some divided light cabinet doors. What bit would be best to make the dividing mullions with?


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

tbwillia said:


> I am being pressured by my wife to make some divided light cabinet doors. What bit would be best to make the dividing mullions with?


 The only way I know of do this is to purchase a bit set for the project. They come in different sizes depending on wood thickness and of course different profiles. It is normal a 2 piece set and requires a 1/4" straight bit as well, so check some catalogs or some of the on-line sources.

For some sources check:
www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=100

You did ask for Mullion but some people (not you of course) really want to have divided glass doors which is another thing and again I would use a matching bit set again.


Of course Bob and Rick might have some clever way to do it without but I don't know any other way to get a quality job then the bit sets.

Ed


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

I am working on a way to do this without buying special bits...hopefully I can post soon.


----------

